# Jan 3 Pittsburgh Herf



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Members from the far north will be in town for a Pens game. I would like to meet up with them to Herf before the game. I know its a Thursday and some maybe working but if we could get a group together that would be great.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I'm in. I never pass up a chance to herf with Mike if I can help it


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Tuxguy
OT Loki
Shaggy
DragonMan


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

It is on and they are coming!! Who is all in????


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

wusses
:r


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I'd be there...but I'm all they way down here.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

where/when are we doing this


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i know it will be jan 3rd....i was hopin to get to ASW but we are up for anything


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

shaggy said:


> i know it will be jan 3rd....i was hopin to get to ASW but we are up for anything


asw is good for me


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

ASW then maybe Blooms that way your close to the arena.
Kev, you tring to go to the game too?
I have been looking for tickets for these Canadians and have come across pairs of 2 for 40.00 each.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

heck we might as well call this a southern ontario herf...just different location...
.

pittsburgians are wusses.....except tux and loki:r


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Mike,
Dan is in too


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> Mike,
> Dan is in too


ok,,,,dan isnt a wuss either:r


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Guys are coming all the way from Canada, there is no excuse why you cant make it if you live within 6 hours of Pittsburgh (Ohio,WV,Maryland, New York)


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Two days


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

wusses....except jason, kevin and dan....


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

just wanted to drop a big thanks to the pits guys for makin us feel very welcome the last couple of days. kev was great and showed us an excellent time and even better food for the last few days.....even if the banks down there are the stupidest i have ever seen.




the reason for the road trip???


pens hockey

and was great to meet up with dan again.....dont be a stranger man!!!

and finally jason....u are now a WUSS!!


cheers guys...we will definately have to do that again


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

shaggy said:


> just wanted to drop a big thanks to the pits guys for makin us feel very welcome the last couple of days. kev was great and showed us an excellent time and even better food for the last few days.....even if the banks down there are the stupidest i have ever seen.
> 
> the reason for the road trip???
> 
> ...


Mike,
I've sent away for your money, it should be here in 6-8 work weeks. :rofl: alex looks like a deer in the headlights


----------

